# Ever seen those rude comments about Americans on youtube?



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 24, 2012)

Do you guys ever find yourself trying to enjoy a video, when you look at the comments and there's a comment about how americans are dumb, fat, or easily entertained by stupid things?

For example, i was watching the history channel on something about zombies in history and i read this:

"I would like to ask any American this, do you really watch bull$#!t like this? "Zombies"﻿ come on, then you wonder why we all think you guys are dumb."

Also saw this on a USMC video

It went something like this, its the US's fault british soldiers are dying, if you guys would learn to stay out of wars so many British soldiers wouldn't die, USMC soldiers should be dying not British ones

I am not saying anyone here makes those comments, and that not everyone from those countries do that, so please do not complain and say i offended you  I just simply am asking if others see them and are annoyed


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2012)

I pretty much find most comments on youtube to be bothersome. So I learned to not read them.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

I do see them them but they do not bother me. It is hard to understand how they would bother a person but I know they do  .


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 24, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Do you guys ever find yourself trying to enjoy a video, when you look at the comments and there's a comment about how americans are dumb, fat, or easily entertained by stupid things? *TRUE, TRUE, and TRUE*
> 
> For example, i was watching the history channel on something about zombies in history and i read this:
> 
> ...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 24, 2012)

True as in you agree or like you see them too lol?


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> True as in you agree or like you see them too lol?


I guess he means the negative things LOL! :clown: It is true that many Americans are unbelievably fat here.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 24, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> It is true that many Americans are unbelievably fat here.


lol


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 24, 2012)

I agree with the statements because they don't say *ALL *Americans, but I agree it may be a majority. :lol:


----------



## jrh3 (Jun 24, 2012)

There just mad they are 2nd world countries and USA is number one and has always been number one. How many illegal Americans do you here about leaving the country....NONE! but how many non americans do you hear about trying to come to our country.....Thousands!!! Hhhmmmmm.....something odd....No they want to live in the best country possible and the ones who talk about our country are jealous.. HOOORAHHH!!


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> There just mad they are 2nd world countries and USA is number one and has always been number one. How many illegal Americans do you here about leaving the country....NONE! but how many non americans do you hear about trying to come to our country.....Thousands!!! Hhhmmmmm.....something odd....No they want to live in the best country possible and the ones who talk about our country are jealous.. HOOORAHHH!!


America accepts people from other countries so that is a reason why it is so powerful.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 24, 2012)

FYI just so you know, and I'm sorry to say, China took us over as the #1 economy a few years back, so buy American!!! Anyone that buys a foreign car these days needs a smack! :hammer:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 24, 2012)

Powerful and penniless. Something's wrong here.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> FYI just so you know, and I'm sorry to say, China took us over as the #1 economy a few years back, so buy American!!! Anyone that buys a foreign car these days needs a smack! :hammer:


What does number one economy mean?


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Powerful and penniless. Something's wrong here.


China? I am not sure if China is powerful. I have heard it is weak. They did not trade with other countries for a while a long time ago so they got weak but are they open now? I do not know much at all about this of course!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 24, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> China? I am not sure if China is powerful. I have heard it is weak.


I'm referring to "here", America.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 24, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> What does number one economy mean?


They export goods much more than they import, we on the other hand do it the opposite way anymore, very bad business practice and it's hurting us more and more each day.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I'm referring to "here", America.


I do not think so!Darn I cannot get everything together in one post without editing it!



angelofdeathzz said:


> They export goods much more than they import, we on the other hand do it the opposite way anymore, very bad business practice and it's hurting us more and more each day.


OK.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 24, 2012)

I wonder what a non American like Plant would say on this topic?(I see you)


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 24, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I wonder what a non American like Plant would say on this topic?(I see you)


+1. Hi  Gillian.


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 24, 2012)

Mebbe we will just show those haters a pic of Osama bin Laden... lol jk


----------



## Gill (Jun 25, 2012)

You asked for it... We get the same comments from Europeans about the UK and it is annoying but not as much as the US gets them.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gill said:


> You asked for it... We get the same comments from Europeans about the UK and it is annoying but not as much as the US gets them.


I have never noticed them, i guess i always thought of Europeans to be similar to British folk :blush:


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 25, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Powerful and penniless. Something's wrong here.


My dad said America might have more money than all of the other countries combined!


angelofdeathzz said:


> They export goods much more than they import, we on the other hand do it the opposite way anymore, very bad business practice and it's hurting us more and more each day.


It depends on the deals.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 25, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> My dad said America might have more money than all of the other countries combined!It depends on the deals.


America doesn't, the corporations running America do. America is broke.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 25, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> America doesn't, the corporations running America do. America is broke.


America has a lot of money saved up!


----------



## gripen (Jun 25, 2012)

happy1892 said:


> America has a lot of money saved up!


That they owe to China...


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 25, 2012)

gripen said:


> That they owe to China...


Oh, OK. I have heard people talking about that. My father said that is why they become friends LOL!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 25, 2012)

It all comes down to "Gross National product" something we had in our pocket at one time! But are politicians gave that away(free trade agreement, Yeah right!), do you know Japanese own NY Time Square and have for years??? Great now I'm angry all over again!!! And I can't laugh it off?


----------



## kitkat39 (Jun 25, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> It all comes down to "Gross National product" something we had in our pocket at one time! But are politicians gave that away(free trade agreement, Yeah right!), do you know Japanese own NY Time Square and have for years??? Great now I'm angry all over again!!! And I can't laugh it off?


Let's go grab some beers...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 25, 2012)

Some buds with my Bud, sounds good lol, just need a ticket to Cali and I buy the first round...Any takers? Ha...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 25, 2012)

I want to be clear, I'm not against free trade but I would like some of the same blockades as are counter parts get and do, some countries won't except imports till their quota is met, sounds fair and good for business to me? Y/N


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 25, 2012)

It's because America is a slave to the corporations. It's the private industrial complex. Not only that, but this government gets involved in other country's problems in the name of democracy while letting worse off countries continue to suffer. I'm not saying America has some secret agenda or is lying about why they get involved, simply that it doesn't add up and even if it did, it doesn't help the people at home. America is the best, worst country in the world. Freedom, number 1 and all of that other stuff. However their blaring contradictions are damaging and too much to mention on a forum about...mantids.

In regards to the comments. I see them and laugh. Some of it is true, others are not, doesn't get to me either way. Those are much better than the racist and homophobic comments I see on their.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 25, 2012)

"America is the best, worst country in the world". Do you mean it is said to be the best but is the worst?


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 25, 2012)

Is it not good to talk about this stuff here?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 25, 2012)

It's OK, free speech in the "Other discussions" should be fine? This is America still right?


----------



## MantidLord (Jun 26, 2012)

I mean it truly is the best in many regards, this isn't a third world country and regardless of our current economic situation, America is a world leader and key component in world politics. That being said, there are still some places in the US that you would mistake for a third world country and some of the policies in place are outdated or just plane invasive, not to mention the horrible past of this nation.

But in actuality, this thread started with talking about American citizens, not really the government. I think the problem with most Americans is that they are complacent and truly represent the "ignorance is bliss" mentality, rallying behind "causes" that are baseless while ignoring the blaring problems in this nation. Blaming presidents (regardless of political affiliation) despite the fact that the president virtually has no power and the three branches of government are not equal, the executive branch being the lowest of all, yet most Americans continue to do nothing, like consumer cattle.

And yes, it's the "other discussion" so virtually anything goes, I just didn't want to spark a political debate that may result in bad blood between forum members  Last thing I need is for the only wide arm breeder to not sell me some specimens because we disagree on something as trivial as politics.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 26, 2012)

I like America because I was looking up exotic animal laws in Maryland and i found the list that is "forbidden" and it does not say i can not keep exotic Mantids! So apparently it is ok i keep them lol

AMERICA :clap: 

But i didn't think i was starting anything like this, but interesting perspectives guys.


----------



## Orin (Jun 26, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Do you guys ever find yourself trying to enjoy a video, when you look at the comments and there's a comment about how americans are dumb, fat, or easily entertained by stupid things?


 We just need a little more hate crime legislation.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jun 27, 2012)

Orin said:


> We just need a little more hate crime legislation.


Agreed


----------



## rs4guy (Jun 27, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> FYI just so you know, and I'm sorry to say, China took us over as the #1 economy a few years back, so buy American!!! Anyone that buys a foreign car these days needs a smack! :hammer:


Once America starts producing decent cars I'd consider it. Right now Germany makes the best, so that's what I drive.... (And they have ALWAYS made the best, German engineering FTW!)


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jun 27, 2012)

Japanese cars generally get rated the highest in owner satisfaction.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jun 27, 2012)

I find YouTube comments informative sometimes. They give you that unbiased 'man on the street' perspective. You just have to filter out all the noise.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 27, 2012)

Camaro, Charger, and some good Ford's, you guy's just made my do not sell list!!!! Wow you can't see the big picture, your BAD!!! :hammer: Move to Japan then... :angry:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 10, 2012)

In reference to a post from page one...

Actually, illegals from Mexico are going back to Mexico to get jobs. Illegal immigration is WAYYY down right now. I'm pretty sure that living in a prosperous country was a better thing for illegals and legals.

Most of those comments against Americans on Youtube read as reflections of the non-American person posting it, rather than of Americans themselves. Of course, the world compares all slices of culture to American culture because we are the benchmark. They watch our TV programs and generalize the celebrities they see as reflecting everybody in the US. Their comments about us are like those trashy newspapers that focus on the negativity surrounding otherwise nice celebrities, which again are a very small slice of the people in this country.

Everybody puts on a few pounds when they are happy, eh?

Hating haters is a waste of time. I have mantises to feed!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jul 10, 2012)

jrh3 said:


> There just mad they are 2nd world countries and USA is number one and has always been number one. How many illegal Americans do you here about leaving the country....NONE! but how many non americans do you hear about trying to come to our country.....Thousands!!! Hhhmmmmm.....something odd....No they want to live in the best country possible and the ones who talk about our country are jealous.. HOOORAHHH!!


Oh, yes

our country is number one in many things, including:

millionaires

billionaires

military spending

firearm deaths

beef production

per capita energy use

C02 emissions

total and per capita municipal waste (720 kilograms per person each year)

hazardous waste produced

oil consumption

natural gas consumption

least amount of tax revenue generated

least amount of federal and state government expidenture

budget deficit

daily per capita consumption of calories

lowest voter turnout

political parties represented in the lower or single house

and the reason so many non-americans come here is to try to find a better life for themselves and their families, only to be paid minimum wage for back-breaking work most of us "americans" would never want to do.

Wow, america is just SOOO great, right?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 13, 2012)

Peter Clausen said:


> In reference to a post from page one...
> 
> Hating haters is a waste of time. I have mantises to feed!


I would agree with that statement 9 time out 10 but I live in the Metro-Detroit area about 20 mile out in the suburbs, so I see and feel the "Toyota" effect almost every day. We used to be called the Motor City by all, and now I think it's just plain old Detroit? But at least we're on a comeback as it would seem, so I feel I have the right to speak up about the heartbeat of America, no disrespect to you Peter.  And its not hate just concern about people's mindset(what will are kids and grandchildren have?)...


----------



## Mantiskid (Aug 9, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I would agree with that statement 9 time out 10 but I live in the Metro-Detroit area about 20 mile out in the suburbs, so I see and feel the "Toyota" effect almost every day. We used to be called the Motor City by all, and now I think it's just plain old Detroit? But at least we're on a comeback as it would seem, so I feel I have the right to speak up about the heartbeat of America, no disrespect to you Peter.  And its not hate just concern about people's mindset(what will are kids and grandchildren have?)...


hey have you seen Roger and Me by Michael Moore?


----------

